# Dayton iMM-6 mic and Android



## amco (Feb 7, 2011)

Just received an iMM-6 and about to experiment with Audiotools on my basic Android 4.1.2 LG-E435g.

Look forward to any tips and experiences with the iMM-6 and Android - also have an eMM-6 with RTA on my PC!
Any other Android audio Apps worth considering apart from Audiotool ?

Regards from deepest, darkest Peru (the land of Paddington Bear!).


----------



## buildsafire (Nov 10, 2013)

Try FrequenSee, and Speedy Spectrum Analyzer. I also really like deciBel Pfo and DiGiPro Analyzer. They are all really good tools. Audio Tools is probably still my favorite though. Good luck!


----------

